# Want a new fork-Sid-Reba-GermanA:-Spinner?



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

So my Spinner Ares has had it's ups and downs. After increasing the travel and a couple of rides it mysteriously started leaking oil. Then this leakage mysteriously stopped - GREAT the fork mends itself! But now after a relatively smooth ride (fire roads, graveling with some ravines) the right side (air oil side) seal has popped off. It's not leaking and works the same but I can't push it back in without removing the inner stanchions (uncorkable can of old paint). 

I would post a picture but my pentax digi has broken. 

Anyway I would like to have another fork and I just don't know how to approach it.

My initial reaction was paying bottom dollar for a Spinner Ares Sport but besides going back to spinner - it appears to have identical innards to the lighter Ares except rebound is adjustable. I was hoping the stanchions were thicker and maybe it would have the pop lock function like some of the other forks on their website. They don't even have the Aeris Sport on their website. Those are the cons but the pros are it should be under 300 bucks - cheap enough to wait for possible a Kilo #1 and maybe, just maybe it will work really well in the mean time. SPUL works pretty well but isn't all the plush on the Aeris.

Sid World Cup or Race - Light, but too flexy for my 195lbs. Will it be plusher than the Aeris? As stiff as the Aeris? Potentially expensive precluding later upgrade.

Reba World cup - Hopefully really plush, "light enough" (1400 I think?) but expensive precluding later upgrade.

German A: - The old one in stock at starbike. Expensive, long shipping time, light, different, untested, a bit long bearing race to axle? As light as anything, believed to be stiffer and plush. 

Of these four choices I just can't make up my mind. I vacillate between all of them. Can anyone shed some light on something I have not considered? No I won't go rigid.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Basically there are no very good choices. I went for the Fox F80X on my last build and it's working well now but it's almost 400g heavier then the SID WC. I was dreaming about a 2lb 50mm travel fork on my last dirt ride. Why do we need 80-100mm of travel on a XC race fork? Make it short travel, stiff and make it light- the wave of the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

What about Pace RC39XC? Although some people have claimed poor reliability w/ the Pace forks at the weightweenie.starbike.com forum. 

With that said I had reliability problems with my 2005 F80RL after the 3rd ride. THe right side bushing failed and it took 7 weeks of the summer to have the fox Canada distributor replace the bushing. 

Is there such thing as a 100% reliable fork? I don't know... I'm the only rider out of 10 who rides something other than SIDs. Some of my riding partner's SIDs range from 1 year old to the first SID and they all seem to never have a problem. They and I change the oil in our forks yearly.

How good are the Marozocchi forks these days? I think the Corsa world cup is claimed at 1406g


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The Corsa isn't really that light. With the remote lockout removed, and the steer tube cut to 8" and a star fangled nut, my Corsa is 3.6 pounds (1648gms). They also need some massaging otherwise you're likely to have them bottom out rather easily, they blow through their travel quickly unless you get them tweaked. Once tweaked they are as nice as the Marathon Race. They also aren't as stiff as you'd expect for a 32mm stanchion fork, if I just dab the front disc brake while rolling along you can watch the fork "twang" and I can't seem to do that on the Fox F80RLT I have. 

The new 2008 Fox Float 80RLC are supposed to be in the 3.38 pound range.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Oh, I forgot to mention this option..............


----------



## williford (Dec 8, 2005)

*08 Fox*

My 2008 100 RLC was 1577g uncut and it's just as plush as my old F100x. Hell, compared to my R7 platinum (which is 1460g cut), it feels more like my Talas X.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

williford said:


> My 2008 100 RLC was 1577g uncut and it's just as plush as my old F100x. Hell, compared to my R7 platinum (which is 1460g cut), it feels more like my Talas X.


I demand a picture as proof. :skep:


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

If you are willing to go boutique/obscure...

FRM AIR-WAY 85 SSV BiCarbon Ti Stable Platform 
Travel: 85 mm
Crown to axle height: 450 mm
Rake: 40 mm
Upper legs dia.: 30 mm
Leg Distance: 107 mm
Steerer: Carbon Fibre (High Mudulus)
Lower legs: Carbon fibre with Black or Gold Works dropouts
Brace: light alloy Black or Gold Works anodised
Brace Hardware: titanium
Brake system: Choose between Disc only or both braking systems
*Weight (g.): 1.170 g. Disc only 1.200 g. V-Brake*
http://www.frmbike.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=23_44&products_id=327

I have not seen or heard of anyone using this fork.


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

But where are they available. I might be willing to be the test bunny but if I can't find a vendor . . . I'll check stans again. 

But you are right I forgot to consider the Pace as well.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Slobberdoggy said:


> But where are they available. I might be willing to be the test bunny but if I can't find a vendor . . . I'll check stans again.
> 
> But you are right I forgot to consider the Pace as well.


Check one of the four sites you have listed on your sig. It would be impressive if this fork was not vaporware. I made a post over at weight weenies dot com asking if anyone there has used it.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*bad reviews...*

FRM forks have a reputation for having really low stiffness numbers and bad performance as well. i personally wouldn't want one.

if you can live with the rather low stiffness of a SID it s till the best fork for it's weight. stiffness will definitely be a problem using discs but this isn't the case with v-brakes.


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

nino said:


> FRM forks have a reputation for having really low stiffness numbers and bad performance as well. i personally wouldn't want one.
> 
> if you can live with the rather low stiffness of a SID it s till the best fork for it's weight. stiffness will definitely be a problem using discs but this isn't the case with v-brakes.


Maybe the Sid is the way to go . . . is it as stiff as the Aeris? V-brakes only of course.

However if I were to put a German A: Kilo on a 2007 Scott Scale it probably wouldn't make the steering slacker since they are now designed around 100mm forks iirc.


----------



## williford (Dec 8, 2005)

*nope*



Cheers! said:


> I demand a picture as proof. :skep:


sorry I already have it on the bike.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Slobberdoggy said:


> Maybe the Sid is the way to go . . . is it as stiff as the Aeris? V-brakes only of course.
> 
> However if I were to put a German A: Kilo on a 2007 Scott Scale it probably wouldn't make the steering slacker since they are now designed around 100mm forks iirc.


Slobb, i really really hope you don't go with the Kilo. not only is the fork longer than our usual 100mm forks but it also has serious reliability problems. there is a nice thread about that in a german forum...

the SID is a very good fork if used with V-brakes. and there is plenty of tuning potential as well.


----------



## mikedesign (Jan 25, 2004)

whats up with a lefty carbon


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*good point...*



mikedesign said:


> whats up with a lefty carbon


i was always waiting for a good moment to tell you guys a nice story:

i was in Italy for an intense week of biking about 1 month ago. they also have a moderate downhill/freeride track where they shuttle you up by car. one evening there was a guy with his brandnew Cannondale Rush with Lefty Carbon....after 3 rides he discovered something strange on his lefty. the fork seemed elongated. the rubber bootie seemed just a bit streched. after the 4th ride at the very bottom he shouted out loud and everyone looked at him: the fork seemed about twice the lenght. he had basically a chopper, the rubber bootie was all streched out! so we uploaded the bike into the van and drove back to the hotel i was pushing the bike from the car to the bike-shop when after just 10meters the front wheel would fall out!!!! the fork was basically in 2 pieces, just the zip-ties around the rubber bootie would hold it together

after removing the rubber bootie the internals of the lefty simply fell out. it was obvious that the internals had unthreaded themselves!!!! just imagine what could have happened to that guy if he just drove 30 meters longer!! no need to tell you that guy was really pi$$ed of. he also had all his rear end coming loose a couple of days prior to that. no - that guy wasn't any rough riding. he wasn't that fast. this track was basically some nice singletrack where you can go easy but you can go real fast as well if you have real machinery...

i learned a nice expression here in this forum: CRACK'NDALE:thumbsup:

anyway - that's such a stupid design i would never be willing to ride along this way! Cannondale has a nice marketing departement and they sure do/did things right to establish themselves as an innovative brand. if they had put the same power into designing a regular fork i bet they could have made a winner. now this is just some marketing gag. it works, but it's a complete waste.


----------



## mikedesign (Jan 25, 2004)

ninos not a fan of cannondale ok

hes seen a fork drop to bits whic can happen with any product

I was wondering about the weight rather than the finer points of engineering which 
could easily lead to a long debate/ flaming episode of whos bought into the hype


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

mikedesign said:


> ninos not a fan of cannondale ok
> 
> hes seen a fork drop to bits whic can happen with any product
> 
> ...


according to weight weenies listing:
2004 Lefty Carbon DLR 1454 g incl. steerer tube and protective boot

Don't forget that you can't run this fork on a normal frame. The head tube diameter is bigger on a cannondale than on the rest of the industry. Also with a left fork you need special front hub designed for the left fork, which means your selection for ultra light weight weight weenie hubs are limited.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Well, I think the looks of the lefty is nice. It doens't mean anything, but I saw yesterday this video regarding one Lefty, poor guy... Just watch.

http://www.amtbc.com/portals/0/Video/MtTorrens2006Crash.wmv

_(from WeightWeenie forum)_

By the way, I went to the SID WC. I had a 99 XC for many year, and it was very reliable. I'm using V's though... I think that I would need a stiffer fork for discs... Been there with my old fork.


----------



## mikedesign (Jan 25, 2004)

saw that i think this is why they are getting recalled

and then the fix is only some loctite

i saw a claimed weight of 2.7lbs for the lefty thats what made me wonder

i was going to order the lefty alone but got a good deal on a frame and fork


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

nino said:


> Slobb, i really really hope you don't go with the Kilo. not only is the fork longer than our usual 100mm forks but it also has serious reliability problems. there is a nice thread about that in a german forum...
> 
> the SID is a very good fork if used with V-brakes. and there is plenty of tuning potential as well.


My understanding is the kilo is supposed to be available next week. That may or may not be the case.

I couldn't find that thread on mtb-news.de - was it the one where the fork had a horribly placed lockout cable sticking out the side of the fork? I wish you could be more specific about the reliability problems. They seem to have a lot of after market parts. Could one put on the 190mm carbon DT Swiss shock too for further weight savings?


----------



## MajorPain (Dec 25, 2005)

What about Manitou's new R7 MRD for 2008. They are advertising a weight of 1250g for 100mm travel with Absolute damping. The Absolute is a new lock-out type system


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Axis II said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention this option..............


Might as well recommend a Noleen MegaAir considering the LOOK forks are out of production also, the Noleen actually WORKS, excells in the stiffness department, and at 3.1 Ibs / 100mm travel, is definitely still one of the weight weenie leaders even at 6 years old now.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

slobberydoggy: Go be the guinea pig for the "FRM AIR-WAY 85 SSV BiCarbon Ti Stable Platform "

why does it have to have such a long name? Be a real weight weenie! 1200g for a fork with disc brakes only. How bad could it possibly be? There are people running SIDs with one leg hollow.

DO IT! DO IT! BUY BUY BUY!
*
1200g = 2.65 lbs for V brake
1170g = 2.58 lbs for disc*

to think... the bling it would bring.... you could be leading light-bikes.com with this fork.


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't know where to buy the FRM and I'm afraid it's cost would pushes it into German A: territory. 

"next week" my decision may be made . . .


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

repeat post deleted


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Slobberdoggy said:


> I don't know where to buy the FRM and I'm afraid it's cost would pushes it into German A: territory.
> 
> "next week" my decision may be made . . .


FWIW, my impressions of the FRM (and many FRM products) is not good having read people's poor experiences with this fork. Have you done some searches here and on the WW site yet? I think if you do you will discover some very dissatisfied customers. No-Tubes recently stopped distributing FRM product here in the US. Don't know why exactly but I can infer that maybe some issues played into that decision, maybe. I think at your weight yer just going to have to bite the bullet and go for a slightly beefier fork. It's OK, we will still respect you. Maybe we need a suspension fork support group.


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

No worries. I am aware of FRM's problems and would hesitate to order a fork without more info. But I don't even know where to order them from so. They even look like an Italian spaghetti noodle. 

Right now I'm just trying to find out -who- has -what- in stock. Unfortunately, so often when someone says we will have one "next week" or "we were promised one next week" the promise does not hold through. Cross you fingers . . .


----------



## Baltazar (Jan 30, 2004)

nino said:


> i was always waiting for a good moment to tell you guys a nice story:
> 
> i was in Italy for an intense week of biking about 1 month ago. they also have a moderate downhill/freeride track where they shuttle you up by car. one evening there was a guy with his brandnew Cannondale Rush with Lefty Carbon....after 3 rides he discovered something strange on his lefty. the fork seemed elongated. the rubber bootie seemed just a bit streched. after the 4th ride at the very bottom he shouted out loud and everyone looked at him: the fork seemed about twice the lenght. he had basically a chopper, the rubber bootie was all streched out! so we uploaded the bike into the van and drove back to the hotel i was pushing the bike from the car to the bike-shop when after just 10meters the front wheel would fall out!!!! the fork was basically in 2 pieces, just the zip-ties around the rubber bootie would hold it together
> 
> ...


was it a 2007 modell? becouse cannondale has done a recal on 2006 years fork, just for the problem you mention. it isn´t a construction faulty, is´t a assembly fault,it´s this problem:

"Cannondale has learned of an error in the assembly process of these forks which may allow the telescope assembly of the fork to completely separate. The origin of the problem is an improper application of a thread locking compound to the damping cartridge"

have owned 3 SID forks, and had problm with al of them. so al forks, no mather if it´s from rockshox, manitou, marcozzhi or other companies, can have problem.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

That FRM, the disc mount looks like it's about to fall off! Thin!

I cannot imagine myself, if I ever get a suspension fork again, to not get something resembling the German A. It's an amazing design, and I have great faith in it. Spoke to the makers at eurosport, and they are the real deal. Telescopic forks are so 20th century...

Ideally you'd have a 100mm frame to stick in an 80mm GA fork, it's taller.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Slobberdoggy said:


> No worries. I am aware of FRM's problems and would hesitate to order a fork without more info. But I don't even know where to order them from so. They even look like an Italian spaghetti noodle.
> 
> Right now I'm just trying to find out -who- has -what- in stock. Unfortunately, so often when someone says we will have one "next week" or "we were promised one next week" the promise does not hold through. Cross you fingers . . .


I can totally see you as THE FIRST German A man on this board. I say go for it so long as you can accomodate the longer C-A height. I might want one based upon your reviews for next season.


----------



## Ardent (Dec 18, 2006)

Cheers! said:


> If you are willing to go boutique/obscure...
> 
> FRM AIR-WAY 85 SSV BiCarbon Ti Stable Platform
> Travel: 85 mm
> ...


One word: Daymn.

In spite of the stiffness/reliability issues, I'd try that. I've heard the name FRM before, but never looked up what they actually made. If there's a 29er version of that, sure I'd try it.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Cloxxki said:


> That FRM, the disc mount looks like it's about to fall off! Thin!
> 
> I cannot imagine myself, if I ever get a suspension fork again, to not get something resembling the German A. It's an amazing design, and I have great faith in it. Spoke to the makers at eurosport, and they are the real deal. Telescopic forks are so 20th century...
> 
> Ideally you'd have a 100mm frame to stick in an 80mm GA fork, it's taller.


what is this German A fork people speak of? Pics? URL?


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

The thread below has some info on it

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=265162&highlight=german+a

apparently some of the "kilo" forks have had some parts recalled or replaced or something because they were not strong enough  I don't know because I don't understand German. Maybe nino could tell us but I doubt he will say exactly. Are shipments coming in next week across Europe?

It's an awesome fork - AMP had a very similar carbon linkage for too - now they just make after market truck stuff. The fork legs look a little spindly for disc brakes. The look out cable doesn't look very graceful.

I'm surprised Heinz (Hawkpower) doesn't have this fork on his bikes.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Slobberdoggy said:


> The thread below has some info on it
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=265162&highlight=german+a
> 
> ...


Trick. It looks very German and ready for battle. The legs don't look spindly to me but the linkages appear to be somewhat minimalist compared to my Fournales. My guess is that the weight will creep up into the mid 1200g range after they sort out the reliability issues, but that's still good IF it has some decent stiffness ratings.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*well...*

earlier prototypes were even lighter as you can see on my scale at eurobike 1 year ago...but ask those guys about broken steerers

oh - and from what i hear they finally got the overall lenght a "bit" corrected whatever thjis means. so far these forks had the lenght of a 120 mm Enduro fork and just 73mm of travel.

still - i rate it as a wrong design.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

So what is the top light weight biased fork? 

Is it still the SID? Spinner Aeris? Pace 39XC?


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> So what is the top light weight biased fork?
> 
> Is it still the SID? Spinner Aeris? Pace 39XC?


Well, it's prolly the SID or Pace but I'm just now discovering that the SID made me slower. My Fournales is basically the same weight as the SID Race I have after tuning and is a FAR superior fork. It has made me much faster with the better small bump sensitivity and much increased stiffness and lateral rigidity. If you are over 155lbs I would caution you against the SID. I have no personal experience with the Pace BUT it doesn't have a good reputation for decent seals/durability/reliability. The Aeris appears to be a nice fork on paper BUT it has issues with chronically restricted travel range like 50mm and Slob's Aeris just pooped out on him so durability appears not to be all that great either. The bottom line is that there are no real good lightweight fork options. IMO, telescopic forks just have too many inherent design obstacles to overcome to be great low-weight bike forks at the moment. Maybe the redisigned 2008 SID will be the answer. I dunno.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Any word on what DT swiss will be bringing to the table. They acquired Pace Forks back in 2006. I'm tempted by the Pace RC39 XC fork. 

As for durability, I had a defective bushing on the right side leg for my Fox F80RL. The bushing failed after just 10 mins on the fork, and I never use the lockout... I don't think there is a 100% reliable fork out there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

nino said:


> earlier prototypes were even lighter as you can see on my scale at eurobike 1 year ago...but ask those guys about broken steerers
> 
> oh - and from what i hear they finally got the overall lenght a "bit" corrected whatever thjis means. so far these forks had the lenght of a 120 mm Enduro fork and just 73mm of travel.
> 
> still - i rate it as a wrong design.


hi nino,

this is no more a prototype, some guy has buyed this fork on the eurobike 

I was a great fan of the German:A fork when I heard about weight, stiffness and very smooth function, but then I had my doubts&#8230; 

Now I will still buy this German:A suspension fork, but the Alu version w/o lockout and then I will see how it works&#8230; I hope best w/o trouble 

I will inform you in this thread, when I have received the G:A fork&#8230;


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

FWIW - the "week" I had hoped for has gone and past - like so many light weight part products my fork has not become available.

I've fixed my spinner which at best takes the edge off bumps. I will say it's hanging in there with me at my heavier weight and hasn't completely pooped out. 

I've narrowed my selection to RockShox Reba WC or maybe a German A: if it ever comes in stock.

To make matters worse it appears as if the bike shop that has taken a deposit from me for a new scale cannot really get one :madman: So as hard as I try I cannot leave my current setup. I suppose I should give more consideration to the pace but linkage is in - however the Reba seems tried and true as a fall back.


----------



## paco87 (Apr 2, 2007)

Slobberdoggy said:


> FWIW - the "week" I had hoped for has gone and past - like so many light weight part products my fork has not become available.
> 
> I've fixed my spinner which at best takes the edge off bumps. I will say it's hanging in there with me at my heavier weight and hasn't completely pooped out.
> 
> ...


If you are looking for stiffness in a fork, you will not go wrong with the Reba. I have a Reba Team which is slightly heavier (or so I think) than the WC. Not precisely weight weenie material but being a Clydesdale I can't afford to skimp here. It manages my weight and aggressive riding like it was made specially for me. Lots of adjustability. If you can live with the extra weight, I highly recommend it


----------



## linuxxx (Feb 14, 2006)

i have a friend that was using one frm fork like the one of the photo , he do XC and is very light , about 60 kg , and he sell the fork and put a sid because the frm was like gelatine .


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Slobberdoggy said:


> FWIW - the "week" I had hoped for has gone and past - like so many light weight part products my fork has not become available.
> 
> I've fixed my spinner which at best takes the edge off bumps. I will say it's hanging in there with me at my heavier weight and hasn't completely pooped out.
> 
> ...


 I don't know if you are still reading my thread about my wheels, but If I were you, I would try a Reba first, before deciding on whatever fork... I like the sid in every aspects, specially the tuning possibility, it is superb, and on the fly! BUT it suffers from lack of stifness... Lateral stifness mainly... I probably wouldn't buy it now...


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

So the spinner is a very stiff flexy fork. The lateral (?) flex doesn't bug me much and it may be pretty stiff cf. a sid but I just cannot handle the suspension. It's good for big hits but on wash board downhills it makes life very difficult. I want something that turns that into a smooth experience. Looking at other guys bikes in the parking lot their forks are active just cruising around. 

My seal popped off again and I took the opportunity to cut some of the top out bumper off to get a little more travel. It's like 75mm now which doesn't include travel from the bottom out bumper. The weight is pretty impressive - 1250 but I mean the positive air only spring is just too stiff. For the spul valve to work the fork has to be basically a rigid fork. The sid at least has a negative air chamber that makes me think it could be "more plush". 

And I'm all knackered out over this German A: linkage thing. If I'm going to spend that kind of money I should get the 1.2 version (given up on the carbon) but it's impossible to get too! A uk firm has one that is disk only. Like the German retailer my uk dealer has gone quite. I'm pretty stubborn about this but I think I'm going to give in :cryin: 

So, should I get a 2007 sid wc?

Alternatively, what is a really plush absorbent xc fork disregarding weight? Would the Reba be good? Maybe a Fox?

That sort of my answer now is either try a sid or get a full blown suspension fork. Rigidity isn't that important to me but plush smooth travel is.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

wait for the 2008 SID


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

Don't forget about the Magura Durin, that's pretty light. Now if White Bros. would trim some fat from their 80mm forks, I'd buy it in a minute.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Slobberdoggy said:


> So the spinner is a very stiff flexy fork. The lateral (?) flex doesn't bug me much and it may be pretty stiff cf. a sid but I just cannot handle the suspension. It's good for big hits but on wash board downhills it makes life very difficult. I want something that turns that into a smooth experience. Looking at other guys bikes in the parking lot their forks are active just cruising around.
> 
> My seal popped off again and I took the opportunity to cut some of the top out bumper off to get a little more travel. It's like 75mm now which doesn't include travel from the bottom out bumper.


The same thing happened to me after a muddy ride, same seal popped out. At the same time it was fixed I changed the oil and since my mechanic didn't have 2.5 oil he used 5 oil instead. I inmediately noticed the difference, needless to say that I'm waiting for the 2.5 oil to be available to change it, maybe that could be the cure for your Spinner also.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey, I'd take the green ones there anytime, huh?! LoL! Seriously, let's wait for the baby blue 2008 SID!


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

I think my SID is pretty plush but NOT very effecient and laterally very flexy. The Sid can be downright dangerous sometimes in very technical sections, IMO. The Fox F80X with the Terralogic valve is an amazing fork and manages to do everything exceptionally well but at a weight cost. My Fournales/Look is the best compromise between the two I have been able to find. VERY laterally stiff, great plush small bump sensitivity but with a very smart compression curve so that when I get out of the saddle to hammer I don't pogo like on a SID. If I could find a correct sized Fournales for my new CF frame I would buy another in a heartbeat. I'm not going with a 2008 SID. It appears too much to be basically a rebadged Reba, IMO.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

*The Sid can be downright dangerous sometimes in very technical sections*

I'd definitely agree with you, Matt... I could'ave sworn that I had one riding buddy after getting home from a techy ride with our buddies here he was remorseful in procuring the WC that he swapped 'it' with a lower model SID. :nono: How many times I have posted in our local forum that such 'noodly' SID is no good esp if one's using discs & for riders about 160lbs+ heavy (terribly a bad combo, indeed)... Seems people are really after the 'bling-bling' effect & don't listen well until it's too late...  Well, it's not really too late though... Cuz I've learned that he was able to swap for a Race...

Though one thing's for sure... Light isn't right always, LoL!  & I always remind 'em folks that aim at least for the happy median here.

He could surely use some advice from you long ago before procuring such flexy fork. I don't know for the upcoming 2008 SIDs... I heard they've been beefed up already with those 32mm stanchions...


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

*LOOK Fournales VTT Suspension Fork - NEW - 1287g!*



Axis II said:


> If I could find a correct sized Fournales for my new CF frame I would buy another in a heartbeat.


Hi, Matt... Have you tried bidding *here*... Who knows you might have the chance then...  Well, only if the size's right for you..


----------



## vi3dr0 (Jul 14, 2007)

Just to make it sure - SID could be reeallllyy plush  From my experience it's more comfortable than Bomber SL (especially in terms of small bumps) and Black Super Air. Therefore you need PopLoc, cause it's bobbing so much you could get a seasickness  

For me (lack of) lateral stiffnes makes me crazy only on f.fast asphalt descends - offroad it's harder to realize and irritate. 

Oh, I'm 65kg (143 pounds) with vee's 

BTW: Do you know how much can I save cutting off disc-mount? 

Greetz
vi3dr0


----------



## Baltazar (Jan 30, 2004)

a new GA foce kilo for sale for good price http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=34570


----------



## Tricone (Apr 21, 2007)

*Pace RC39 C type*

I always wonder why Pace forks tend to get dismissed so quickly or totally ignored around here? I have had some RC39 C types on my bike for over 6 months now - they are just as stiff as my old Fox 80RLs, they weigh 1390 grams, they have a full 100mm travel, I have had no problems with them leaking oil or losing air (the upgraded 2007 seals are supposed to be a vast improvement over the older seals) , they are superb looking, etc. They are the best forks I have ever owned (and I have owned lots). Unfortunately they look destined to be forever tainted by their older reliability problems. The rebranding of them as DT may finally wipe this out hopefully.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

pace is now DT swiss


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

No-one getting the new Mantiou R7 MRD? If you want something a bit stiffer than the stupid-light brigade without resorting to a Fox Reba or new Sid, it could be the way to go. All depends on how close they get to the claimed weight I guess.


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

*Holy Mutha!*

Yeah, it's almost 400 grams heavier and you can feel it but the stiffness of this thing totally changes the bike. Then there's the suspension. Even on a basic setup it's soo sweet and supple. Together - the fork has an awsome nuggety feel. Maybe I can finally appreciate my scott more. I was planning on doing a lot of :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: over the weight (which stinks - see end of post) but all the medium bumps are gone. On lock out mode which seems to be a simple switch the bike feels so much better - I can do trials hopes without worrying my wheel is going to break (because it was the spinner in actuality flexing).

I still need to tune it over a really technical course - that's the main reason for it otherwise I would flex it out with the ares. It's got the sag where it's really active over little stuff and just works it's way up from there. Haven't had any big hits and I hope it's tough enough for that stuff. I rode down some small steps and it was graceful - the ares would have been a rough and pogoing (but lighter).

Interestingly on my old bike I could always do super long wheelies but on my scott I never could! Damn geometry! NO - now with a big counter wait on the front I can wheelie like before!  ( :nono: well no it can be a bit crass) One of the el brakes required a little adjustment and the clearance to the brace is frightenlying close. Also to the tire - maybe i didn't notice this before.

So finally this weight thing still has got me down. I've posted a pic of my bike so I need your help to loose 400 grams (disregarding tires and rear wheel). What do I do to get back where I was? I hate to think i have to nit pick on little stuff like front der, carbon brake levers, etc.

Oh well cheers - thanks for listening and the advice.

If a German a: kilo could ride like this I'd take it. If axis's look rides like this fork then I'd have to find one. Maybe after awhile the gloss will wear off but it is such a big change. edit - damn, I'm starting to sound like nino when he has something new.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*hmmm....*

Fox sure have a good reputation for their trail performance BUT this fork definitely doesn't fit your bike! it completely ruins a nice looking machine. and it is much, much too heavy as well.

why didn't you get a Reba WC ? available in black and with red logos...this would have matched your bike much better while giving a similar ride. or a new DT swiss (former Pace). this comes in at a bit over 1300g...oh well . so now you are looking to spend more money in small bits

if interested send me a detailed parts list of your actual bike so i can give a little help...


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

nino said:


> Fox sure have a good reputation for their trail performance BUT this fork definitely doesn't fit your bike! it completely ruins a nice looking machine. and it is much, much too heavy as well.
> 
> why didn't you get a Reba WC ? available in black and with red logos...this would have matched your bike much better while giving a similar ride. or a new DT swiss (former Pace). this comes in at a bit over 1300g...oh well . so now you are looking to spend more money in small bits
> 
> if interested send me a detailed parts list of your actual bike so i can give a little help...


Your right. I reluctantly have to agree with you that this is one ugly fork on this bike. I removed the decals to try to improve it. If I get a second bike up and running I might sand down the frame - I don't think it will be perfect even then. The 2008 scotts look good. What I was going to say is nobody can complain about linkage forks being ugly.

I just wasn't totally sure if the Reba WC would perform well enough for the weight. Pace forks are plagued with issues.

A few small bits or maybe just a new wheelset. I like BTP small bits but I don't like the idea of having to switch to kcnc brakes, or alloy brake posts, bolts, shifters etc


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Could be worse, Fox could still be using the ivory/cream colour. 

I wonder if these manufacturers ever ask themselves "I wonder if fork sales would have been better if we'd just offer them in black or white?"


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Slobberdoggy said:


> Your right. ... but *I don't like the idea of having to switch to kcnc brakes*, or alloy brake posts, bolts, shifters etc


 Why?


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

Batas said:


> Why?


Oh, I mean I've got the EL brakes I bought a year or so ago and I hate to have to retire perfectly good brakes for some Taiwan made ones. They appear to be pretty good. I don't like the idea of getting those to nip a few grams away.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*well...*



Slobberdoggy said:


> Oh, I mean I've got the EL brakes I bought a year or so ago and I hate to have to retire perfectly good brakes for some Taiwan made ones. They appear to be pretty good. I don't like the idea of getting those to nip a few grams away.


they are 34g lighter

levers 46g ( extralite 64g)
brakes 174g (extralite 190g)

but you are right, not worth to change a winning team.

by the way: have a closer look at the new Manitou MRD forks: 1250g!!


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

nino said:


> they are 34g lighter
> 
> levers 46g ( extralite 64g)
> brakes 174g (extralite 190g)


D*mn  - 34 grams lighter! I guess they are designed in England  How did they get the name "KCNC". I want more feedback on these brakes with more miles.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Slobberdoggy said:


> D*mn  - 34 grams lighter! I guess they are designed in England  How did they get the name "KCNC". I want more feedback on these brakes with more miles.


 Same here! Just waiting to see if they old up....

Where can we see some pics of those Manitou forks?

Slobberdoggy, which shim are you using? NewUltimate seatpost right?


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

Batas said:


> Same here! Just waiting to see if they old up....
> 
> Where can we see some pics of those Manitou forks?
> 
> Slobberdoggy, which shim are you using? NewUltimate seatpost right?


yup, EL shim w/ a little tacx. No problems so far.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Slobberdoggy said:


> yup, EL shim w/ a little tacx. No problems so far.


 Hmmmm..... What do you mean with "a little tacx."?


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

Batas said:


> Hmmmm..... What do you mean with "a little tacx."?


I think because this seat post is 300mm and for me the perfect height is almost right at the limit, it would slip about 2 cm's. Someone recommended TACX's carbon paste to stop the slipping. It worked! Oh yeah and when I say EL you know I mean Extralite.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Slobberdoggy said:


> I think because this seat post is 300mm and for me the perfect height is almost right at the limit, it would slip about 2 cm's. Someone recommended TACX's carbon paste to stop the slipping. It worked! Oh yeah and when I say EL you know I mean Extralite.


 Oh! carbon paste, ok. I thought that it was only used between the seatpost and the carbon surface inside the frame, but you are using it (tacx's) between the seatpost and the shim, right?

Yes, I'm already familiar with almost all the abbreviations used here....

NN, CK, i9, BB, rd, fr, EL, NU, RR, ca., :thumbsup:


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

yeah, iirc I slathered a thin layer on just the seat post. Not sure if I put it on the outside of the shim itself - that might be counter productive - it has a lip on it so it won't slip inside.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Don´t you think that 9cm is a bit short for the shim?


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

Batas said:


> Don´t you think that 9cm is a bit short for the shim?


You know I don't know. Is that how long it is I guess  So far so good.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*that's long enough...*



Slobberdoggy said:


> You know I don't know. Is that how long it is I guess  So far so good.


how long should it be?
it is longer than the joint where the Scales top tube joins the seattube so definitely long enough. it makes no sense to have it any longer.


----------

